# Travelling back to France with one week left on carte de sejour.



## dupartsam1 (7 d ago)

I have a carte de sejour from France which expires 1st week of February and I plan to get back to France in the last week of January. I have already applied for a renewal of my permit in France for which I'm yet to get a response Will it be a problem while travelling since I'll have one week left on my permit when i enter France?


----------

